# Apartment in Sky Tower, DIFC area



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there,

I have been offered a flat in this area an I wondered if anyone could tell me if its alright, what that area is like and things?

I tried to find be building but couldn't find it myself and the only other post on it was back in 2008 so it may have changed from then!

Thanks


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

do you mean sky gardens ?

I live in DIFC and cannot remember any "sky tower" here around ... try to look with that key in the forum, I have read a couple of threads some months ago about poor maintenance: personally never been there so cannot comment.

if you like difc consider a zabeel facing apartment in rolex tower, the maze, capricorn tower, etc on szr side of difc, they are superbly finished and centrally managed so you haven't got the typical dubai "crazy landlord" hassle to manage, otherwise common in dubai freehold areass. the one not facing the road are super quiet.




monochrome said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been offered a flat in this area an I wondered if anyone could tell me if its alright, what that area is like and things?
> 
> ...


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey- I live in DIFC in sky gardens. Not heard of a sky tower around here. If you PM me I can answer any specific questions that you might have. 

There are many differently configured apartments in Sky Gardens so it would be interesting to know which type you have been offered. I'm in an unfurnished duplex which is light, bright and airy. I also have a great view (not overlooked). Some of the fully furnished apartments feel a little small and closed in (due to the Fendi furnishings). But I guess it depends what your tastes are?. Overall the block is great by the way and the location is unbeatable. In my humble opinion of course!!


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you! I've no idea how to PM.. It definitely says Sky Tower but you're right it could be the Sky Garden. It comes up on google maps when I look for it so I think it exists haha.

Yes the bedroom looked a bit small but looked very light and nice enough for me! I take it te area is suitable for Westerns?
Also what shops are located nearby? Is there local supermarkets or anything within walking distance?

Thanks


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

monochrome said:


> Thank you! I've no idea how to PM.. It definitely says Sky Tower but you're right it could be the Sky Garden. It comes up on google maps when I look for it so I think it exists haha.
> 
> Yes the bedroom looked a bit small but looked very light and nice enough for me! I take it te area is suitable for Westerns?
> Also what shops are located nearby? Is there local supermarkets or anything within walking distance?
> ...


Hey! There is one main agent for lettings in sky gardens so if you are lucky you may be able to choose from a few different apartments. My advice would be to to ask- its much better to see these places in the flesh first.

Sky Gardens is in DIFC so its chocked to the brim with Westerners. Its immediately opposite the Dubai International Financial Centre (aka so Dubai International Food Court!!) so you are 2 mins away from some of the nicer restaurants in Dubai- Zuma, Wheelers (Marco Pierre White) & Gaucho....list is endless. There is also Hakkasan and the Ivy in Emirates Towers. The notorious Double Decker (Brit brunch place) is in the Murooj Rotana so its easily possible to go out drinking on your doorstep. The place is 15 mins door to door from the airport which is a bonus too.

I'm female and go out running around a lovely route in the morning- past the horse racecourse- no problems. I also walk to the supermarket when I can. Almaya located in the Murooj Rotana and Waitrose in Dubai Mall. It takes 10 minutes to walk to Almaya and 15 to Waitrose. Apparently we are getting our own supermarket very soon at the front of Sky Gardens. There is also a Spinneys coming online

Location wise its spot on. I personally prefer this end of town to the Marina


----------



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

So I found that Sky Tower is different to Sky Gardens....it looks ok from what I can see, does anyone know anymore?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

And I guess you are an ideal candidate for being banned.


----------



## Zenettii (May 26, 2013)

My wife and I just secured a place in Sky Gardens yesterday, been a hassle dealing with this guy who we assume is a very well known agent. Really nice person, but rarely turned up to any of our planned meetings, so be ready for frustration if you are looking here!

On the other hand we think the tower looks great. We missed out on our original apartment we wanted and had to settle for a lower floor but bigger size. 
I have heard talk about all the old problems but nothing seems to be smelling bad here. Bit concerned that I am lead to believe DIFC manage their own rental issues seperately from RERA/Rent Committee, not much we can do about that though.

Coconut I wonder if you might help please, 
(1) is it correct that the plot next to SG is just a storage site and not a new building site?
(2) I noticed a bell boy kept bringing up peoples food shopping to their doors after it got deliveried, but didn't notice which store they order from, any suggestions please?
(3) any ideas how long it takes to setup internet as this is fairly urgent for my work, I was thinking of using etisalate but on their website I typed in the SG front desk number and it says they don't supply SG ?
(4) Did you get Fendi curtains or obtain your own? and if your own any suggestions where we can get these please and how much it might cost for these size windows. We are htinking of just doing the bedroom only. 

Many thanks,

ps. I accidently typed in sky tower previously and thought the tower was in A.D.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Zenettii said:


> My wife and I just secured a place in Sky Gardens yesterday, been a hassle dealing with this guy who we assume is a very well known agent. Really nice person, but rarely turned up to any of our planned meetings, so be ready for frustration if you are looking here!
> 
> On the other hand we think the tower looks great. We missed out on our original apartment we wanted and had to settle for a lower floor but bigger size.
> I have heard talk about all the old problems but nothing seems to be smelling bad here. Bit concerned that I am lead to believe DIFC manage their own rental issues seperately from RERA/Rent Committee, not much we can do about that though.
> ...


Hey! Welcome to SG!
Sorry to hear about your troubles with the agent. You have probably gathered they are useless!!! 

I don't know for sure what the plot next to the empower building may be used for in the future. You can rest assured that in Dubai you will be the last to know!

There is a Waitrose in Dubai mall, Almaya in Murooj Rotana. Almaya delivers. Milk and Honey does too. Not tried any others. We are supposedly getting our own supermarket soon. Spinneys or Choithrams is about to open in DIFC too.

We have Du- expensive but very fast and reliable. In the meantime most cafes in DIFC have wifi if you are really stuck. SG used to have open access wifi in reception. Not sure if they still do.

Curtains- we don't have them. You can get a tailor to make them for upstairs and down for 300GBP. Or hang on and buy from someone leaving if fendi isn't to your liking.

The smell- we don't have a smell because I had all out vents blocked. If you suffer if you pm me i can outline the steps I took....

Lastly, we signed a contract originally which at the time included chiller fee. We were informed in January we would be billed for chiller when individualised meters had been fitted to each apartment. March came and made up backdated bills for the previous 9 months started arriving at a rate of 2 a day, (going back to july 2012) to the tune of 2000GBP!! Hope that your contract explicitly includes chiller fee.

Hope the move goes smoothly for you!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

coconut_shy said:


> Hey! Welcome to SG!
> Sorry to hear about your troubles with the agent. You have probably gathered they are useless!!!
> 
> I don't know for sure what the plot next to the empower building may be used for in the future. You can rest assured that in Dubai you will be the last to know!
> ...


While it is further away, there is Union Co-Op on the other side of SZR behind Shangra-La is really only a 10 minute drive and you will save significant money over Waitrose, Almaya, or Choithrams


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"Spinneys or Choithrams is about to open in DIFC too."

Really?? There been hoardings for a Choitrams next to the DIFC More cafe for over 3 years now. Still no signs that it may be opening anytime soon...


----------



## Zenettii (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies fcjb1970 and Coconut.

The chiller fee sounds worrying, 2000GBP is a lot!. Unfortunately all our bills are seperate and this seemed to be the same for 3 different agents we spoke to regarding SG.

Do they not do things like "resident committees" in Dubai where you all club together and discuss these things?

I'm assuming the words "chiller" and "AirCon" are interchangable and these are not two different things?
I am going to be working from home so I am expecting my AC bill to be a bit higher than most peoples. 
Originally we had a place agreed for 17th floor but then they told us afterwards it won't be available until end of the month which was too late for us. shame as it is a garden floor and I could stretch my wifi there and work in the garden.

I think we'll pop to the DragonMart that I've seen so many posts about, to find some curtains next week.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Zenettii said:


> I'm assuming the words "chiller" and "AirCon" are interchangable and these are not two different things?
> .


Kind of, but not exactly. In some buildings there is a completely fixed price for AC so in this case yes they are the same. In some building there are two charges a delivery charge which is fixed and a monthly usage fee. In this case the fixed component is the chiller fee, but you are still paying additional based on usage.


----------



## ctommo (Sep 23, 2013)

I think you maybe mean Skycourt towers in dubailand, I've also been offered an apartment there. It's up near silicon oasis I believe. Any info on it would be good.


----------



## Zenettii (May 26, 2013)

Am currently loving the location in DIFC thats for sure.
All the galleries are awesome, lots of restaurants and looks like that supermarket will open real soon on the balcony.

Felt a little out of place last night as there was lots of people all dressed up, looking great, and hanging out in the bars etc around the gallery area. Wife and I were just in jeans looking very relaxed holiday like. Not sure what was happening though for the evening but looked very fancy.

The team at Cafe Nero in DIFC are great, so friendly and accomadating. I've been working there all week until our internet get installed after the holidays. This sunday is their 3rd year anniversary and they are doing some kind of event, big one on Sunday and then on going throughout the week.

The wife just found the womans spa in the SG building, not sure how good they are but she will be paying a visit soon.

Just discovered the peacocks down near the Emirates towers as well. Very nice!

Only shame so far is that the swimming pool area isn't looking like it's maintained very well. But they appear to be refurbing the jacuzzi, all the gardens, and building someone on the ground floor near the exit.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Zenettii said:


> Am currently loving the location in DIFC thats for sure.
> All the galleries are awesome, lots of restaurants and looks like that supermarket will open real soon on the balcony.
> 
> Felt a little out of place last night as there was lots of people all dressed up, looking great, and hanging out in the bars etc around the gallery area. Wife and I were just in jeans looking very relaxed holiday like. Not sure what was happening though for the evening but looked very fancy.
> ...



Ive got some two for one vouchers for massages for the spa in SG...came free in the Time Out Voucher issue. Your wife is welcome to them if she wants! Valid till the end of Dec


----------



## Geo14 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello, 

We are considering taking an apartment in sky gardens (we have just moved to dubai so this is our first experience of renting here) - this forum has been very helpful. 

I have to say some of the comments about sky gardens are a bit worrying - but sounds like there are similar issues in most buildings. But also lots of positive comments and we do really like the location and the flat is a good size for us. 

Few questions to anyone who lives in this building: 

1. How much roughly would we expect to pay per month for a/c in a 1 bed apartment? 
2. When we viewed the flat the pool was being fixed - the security guy said it should be finished within a month. However reading the comments on here I am not sure I believe this. Anyone in the building know anything about this? 
3. Is there one agent who deals with most of the flats in the building? 

Any advice/info appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

